# Long Lake Bait and Tackle 2010 Open Tournaments



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Long Lake Bait and Tackle 2010 Open Tournaments 
Jerry over at Long Lake Bait and Tackle asked if I would post this info for him...he has an aggressive tournament schedule for Bass, Catfish, and Crappie set for 2010... contact him at...
[email protected]
____________________________________________________________ 

Tournament Schedules for 2010! BASS CATFISH CRAPPIE 
(All fish must be taken on Long Lake or North Reservoir.) 
There is a $15.00 Registration Fee per Tournament
____________________________________________________________ 

Bass...April 24 8:00am-2:00pm 
Catfish...April 30th 8pm-2am 
Crappie...April 18th 8am-2pm 

Bass...May 8th 8:00am-2:00pm 
Catfish... May 14th 8pm-2am 
Crappie... May 2nd 8am-2pm 

Bass...May 22nd 2:00pm-8:00pm 
Catfish... May 28th 8pm-2am 
Crappie... May 16th 8am-2pm 

Bass...June 5th 8:00am-2:00pm 
Catfish... June 11th 8pm-2am 
CrappieMay 30th 8am-2pm 

Bass...June 19th 2:00pm-8:00pm 
Catfish...June 25th 8pm-2am 
Crappie...June 13th 8am-2pm 

Bass...July 3rd 8:00am-2:00pm 
Catfish...July 9th 8pm-2am 
Crappie...June 27th 8am-2pm 

Bass...July 17th 2:00pm-8:00pm 
Catfish...July 23rd 8pm-2am 
Crappie...July 11th 8am-2pm 

Bass...July 31st 8:00am-2:00pm 
Catfish... August 6th 8pm-2am 
Crappie...July 25th 8am-2pm 

Bass...August 14th 2:00p-8:00p 
Catfish... August 20th 8pm-2am 
Crappie... August 8th 8am-2pm 

Bass...August 28th 8:00a-2:00p 
Catfish... September 3rd 8pm-2am 
Crappie...August 22nd 8am-2pm 

Bass...September 11 2:00p-8:00p 
Catfish...October 1st 8pm-2am 
Crappie...September 5 8am-2pm 

Bass...September 25 8:00a-2:00p BASS FINALIST FISH OFF!!! 
Catfish...October 15th 8pm-2am CATFISH FINALIST FISH OFF!!! 
Crappie...September 19 8am-2pm 

Crappie...October 3rd 8am-2pm 

Crappie...October 17th 8am-2pm CRAPPIE...FINALIST FISH OFF!!! 
_________________________________________________________________

Long Lake Bait and Tackle 2010 Open Tournament Rules 
Tournament Rules and Regulations 
_____________________________________________________________ 

All Tournaments will be held on both Long Lake and North Resevoir only. 

All fish must be alive at weigh in and released at our shoreline. 

All fish must be in compliance with the Division of Wildlife laws and regulations. (size limits) 

Judges decision is final. (no exceptions) 

Anyone caught cheating will be disqualified immediately and banned from all future tournaments. Any misconduct will disqualify any contestant, please keep it fun and clean. 

Every contestant must cooperate with spotters. Boats and live wells may be inspected at will by our spotters for any reason deemed neccessary. All boats will be inspected before start of tournament. 

All contestants must be at weigh in at or before the deadline or you will be disqualified, there will be NO GRACE PERIOD. Plan accordingly. 

Must be 18 to enter, unless accompanied by Parent or Guardian. Adult must also pay entry fee. 

No contestant may be accompanied by anyone that is not registered and entry fee paid. 

Prize payouts are based on number of entries, please enter BEFORE contest date so we can announce the prize amounts before start of tournaments. Bass will be best of three. Catfish will be highest weight, Crappie will be best of five fish. Ties will be broken by total number of inches, if no resolve, ties will become a 50/50 split. 

You may weigh in your fish and leave, but remember you MUST be back BEFORE the deadline or you will be diqualified! Even if you weighed in already. (NO EXCEPTIONS) 

Anyone breaking the rules of these contests will be disqualified immediately upon discovery. 

Lets have some fun! Spread the word, the more entries the higher the prize amounts will be. Also please keep in mind the new crappie size limit will be 9 inches or more to keep and a maximum of 30 crappie kept. Register at Long Lake Bait and Tackle Inc. 855 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron, Ohio 44319. 
_____________________________________________________________ 
Long Lake Bait and Tackle Inc. and Long Lake Outdoors Inc. reserves the right to refuse service to anyone for any reason. Entry fees are non-refundable for any reason. Not responsible for accidents or injuries.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

What are the entry fees?


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey EJH,
Just got off the phone with Jerry...the flyer that I have gives the following phone number for info...(330) 245-6114...the sign-up fees are $15.00 for each tournament.

Hope this helps,
Woody 

Long Lake Bait and Tackle
855 Portage Lakes Drive
Akron, Ohio 44319
(330) 245-6114


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick and I might be able to make the crappie tournament on the 18th... Got to get the truck fixed first though! LOL.


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

Are they going to allow bank fishing?


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm sure that bank fishing is allowed.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

is that $15 per team or per person?


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey EJH,
The rules are posted below the schedule in the first post here...I'm told that it is $15.00 per person...everybody pays individually.
"No contestant may be accompanied by anyone that is not registered and entry fee paid."


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

anybody fish the crappie derby last Sunday?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone going to the catfish tourny on Apr 30?


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Here are the results of The Long Lake Bait and Tackle Open Catfish Tournament held April 30th...per Jerry at the Bait store today. 
The next Open Catfish Tourney is to be held on May 14th, times... 8pm till 2am.

There were 11 entrants in the field.

Channel Catfish winners were ...
1st Place...Big fish was 10 lb. 7.4 oz. Landed by Tom Hollosy and paid $100.00.

2nd Place...10 lb. even was landed by Tom Nixdorf (OGF's Nixmkt) and paid $50.00

3rd Place...6 lb. 8.6 oz. was landed by Willie Cahoon and paid 
$15.00.

Re; Open Crappie Tournaments...
In response to the previous question by EJH regarding the the April 18th Crappie tournament; there were no entrants...obviously a "no win" situation...

Please note...the next Open Crappie Tourney is scheduled for May 2nd...tommorrow morning...8am. till 2pm...if there are no entries this time the Crappie Tournaments will likely be discontinued.

The next Open Bass Tournament is scheduled for Saturday, May 8th, from 8am till 2pm.

In answer to any questions about myself or my status here; I am serving only as a reporter...I am not a member of any club, although I am a member of several on-line fishing groups and forums including Ohiofisherman and OGF. 
I am not a Tournament angler myself...and I'm not a affiliated with Long Lake Bait and Tackle... (although I'm a long time Long Lake fisherman and I do keep one of my boats there). I'm just trying to be helpful in getting this information out to those who might appreciate it. 
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update Woody..........i was curious how the catfish tournament went !!! 

Joe and I may try to fish one SOON !!


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Brian, 
Say hello to Joe for me. I had thought you guys might have seen this...
I'd say come on up; the field is wide open. Plenty good Cats, and while it's not the TCBA; it is right on the Tusc...(LOL). I'll post the results on your forum too.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage lakes/Coventry


----------

